# Me Church



## kalawine (May 25, 2008)

Here we go...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGEmlPjgjVI]YouTube - meChurch[/ame]


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2008)

Nice! Can you provide the address?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 25, 2008)

Funny.  


Sad and disturbing, but funny.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 25, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Nice! Can you provide the address?



Obviously, with such pandering to the needs and wants of the individuals, the address would have to be wherever you wanted it to be!


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Can you provide the address?
> ...


Good one!


----------



## kalawine (May 25, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Nice! Can you provide the address?



 I think they're just about anywhere you look these days!


----------

